# Zinsser Bin under Breakthrough



## br12aa (Jun 18, 2018)

I had to cover some stains went to Bin let it dry sanded and it is cracking when I spray breakthrough over it? You guys have any ideas why? What can I use to fix this?


----------



## norm210 (Jun 9, 2012)

Breakthrough in my opinion is a bad product.I used it over a ben moore primer for aluminum (translucent green stuff )had 750 ft.plus of handrails on a sizable com. job.Less than 3 weeks it started to wrinkle ,peel on the flat part of the rail flashing (bottom part of the rail)stopped using it, went with what I know to do.s/w extreme bond primer,top coated with s/w super paint satin. Three fourths of the rails look new ,the 187 ft. I used the other two products on imo pretty much bites.btw the 2 products on that little bit of railing was around 850.00 bucks using a 208 fflp tip at 1008 psi.I spent less than that on the other 600 ft or so .will never use the junk again. 


Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Woodco (Nov 19, 2016)

I've had that happened. The verdict was humidity. I was also told to wait 24 hours before putting breakthrough over BIN. Im avoiding breakthrough now too. Its too finicky.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

But, but.....I thought Breakthrough was the great breakthrough!


----------



## Tprice2193 (Oct 3, 2017)

Is that the low or higher VOC that you had problem with?


----------



## br12aa (Jun 18, 2018)

It is the higher 250. I sprayed the BIN outside in Florida humidity 72% yesterday. I did not wait long enough as well. I spray inside the house in a portable paint booth. I will see later today when I try again. I have sprayed mostly automotive but breakthrough does seem finicky to me.


----------



## br12aa (Jun 18, 2018)

What else do you guys use? I did not want something that took a long time to cure.


----------



## Tprice2193 (Oct 3, 2017)

@Rbriggs82 uses this combinatuon frequently and he is in Charleston, SC. 72 percent humidity would be low for Charleston this time of year...maybe he will pop up and give you some ideas.


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

br12aa said:


> I had to cover some stains went to Bin let it dry sanded and it is cracking when I spray breakthrough over it? You guys have any ideas why? What can I use to fix this?


What are you painting btw? That could be helpful.


----------



## Center_line_Painting (Jun 4, 2017)

It'd be good to know what kind of stains. 
I once didn't clean well for one small spot on crown moulding for a cabinet set. The family enjoyed wok cooking, and my usual clean with a degreaser didn't cut it.

I coated with BIN, no problems. Coated with breakthrough. Major problems. Scrape, clean better, sand to bare wood...clean...pray...BIN break through...Ahhh, it's better.


----------



## Center_line_Painting (Jun 4, 2017)

No need for fear and stigma with products. Just do what works and you're comfortable with!
And if you can't find something that works. Try harder!


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

I've had it happen both over bin and on its own. Breakthrough does get more fickle when the humidity rises but usually the cause is due to applying it too thick. Use a 308, I think you'll find it a lot easier to spray and you'll have less problems. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## CK_68847 (Apr 17, 2010)

br12aa said:


> I had to cover some stains went to Bin let it dry sanded and it is cracking when I spray breakthrough over it? You guys have any ideas why? What can I use to fix this?


Bin is a great product. Breakthrough is junk. Just don’t use it and you will be much happier. Sherwin has much better products.


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

CK_68847 said:


> Bin is a great product. Breakthrough is junk. Just don’t use it and you will be much happier. Sherwin has much better products.


Interesting... I use SW for everything except cabinets, I'm curious as to which product you're referring to. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## CK_68847 (Apr 17, 2010)

For wood I would use Solo or Pro Classic. Both are better. If you’re doing metal I would prefer using the multi surface acrylic or their dtm products. Recently I painted some black doors with breakthrough and it was so watered down. All it did was want to sag. I got some solo in the same color, and it sprayed out great like normal. PPG also has the worst dtm acrylic in my mind. It likes to sag also especially in the semi gloss. The one good thing is PPG has added is some good Glidden products. I do actually use more PPG than SW, but PPG has some inferior lines. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk[/QUOTE]


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

Does Breakthrough have denatured alcohol in it?


----------



## CK_68847 (Apr 17, 2010)

PACman said:


> Does Breakthrough have denatured alcohol in it?


Breakthrough is an acrylic, so no.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

CK_68847 said:


> Breakthrough is an acrylic, so no.


denatured alcohol is a voc complying solvent for acrylics. It's used in several fast dry waterborne equipment enamels to speed up the dry time.

so.... maybe.


----------

